# Wheel and Tyres



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have read a lot about the cost of 19.5 inch tyres on this forum and as a owner of a trek 7.5 tons I may need some in the future.

I was talking yesterday to a retired tyre outlet Manager about this problem and he said 90% of the 7.5 ton wagons on the roads run 17.5 inch wheels why don't you change the wheels then you would have a greater choice, I said but they don't make 17.5 wheels for the chevy chassis, his reply was have them made their is a man in Wales who will make you the wheels.
So the point of this post is has anyone done this or heard of this firm who makes wheels???

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Changing the diameter of wheels on a vehicle will have consequences for fuel consumption, gearbox wear & tear, vehicle performance (gear ratios will be all wrong) and will render your speedometer so inaccurate as to be useless.

Otherwise, a good idea. 

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes point taken but if you choice a tyre with the correct aspect ratio the rolling circumference could be the same as the old tyres

Loddy


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep i agree if the rim is the same size no recalibration should be required. I have new rims on my jeep and the rim size is the same but the footprint size is different to the original, i have not noticed any problems yet. I am i correct in thinking t has made no diffrence? 

Where in Wales is this man?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tires*

Yes Loddy, and here is a great tool to help you find the best size of tyre.

Click here >>>for the Tyre Bible

Trev


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> Yes point taken but if you choice a tyre with the correct aspect ratio the rolling circumference could be the same as the old tyres


I sit corrected.  Now studiously reading the above link with great interest.

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Surely fitting smaller rims means fitting tyres of higher aspect ratio to make the rolling diameter the same, and if not fitting very much wider wheels. If you go down the higher aspect ratio route won't that affect handling (higher side walls) and if the wider wheels increasing unsprung weight and through that handling or don't these things matter too much on an RV. Or do I need to start at the begining again?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think your concerns are well founded Frank, Plus the cost of specialist wheels will cost far more that 3 or 4 sets of 19.5s you would have to get through an awfull lot of tyres before pay back kicked in, also Insurance/Modifications would have to be looked at too
Geo


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sallytrafic
Yes the sidewall would be taller and the unsprung weight would be different but on a vehicle that handles like a plate of jelly I dont think it would matter,

Geo
we dont know as yet how much wheels would cost so we do not know if the cost would be prohibitive.

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have located the wheel man in Coleford Glos.
ball park figure about £90 per wheel but needs a few measurements.
And with 17.5 tyres at about £90 thats a saving, the only downside is you would have to do all 6 together,

When I have more info I'll keep you all posted

Loddy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would think that you would have the biggest problem with the brakes. I am not sure about RV's but European truck and coaches have brakes that run very close to the wheel rim, so I would presume that it will be similar on RV's making it vitrually imposable to reduce the diameter of wheel rims.


Richard...


----------

